# Next MacWorld Agenda



## chevy (Nov 18, 2007)

Let's create the agenda of the 2008 MacWorld

1) Numbers: 2M iPhone sold, 10% market share for MacOS in homes, 10M Leopard sold, iLife'08, iWork'08...

2) iTunes selling movies worldwide, signed agreement with X, Y, Z, AppleTV reworked, new screens, AppleTV interactive games with Bluetooth game pad

3) Incresed memory iPhone and iPod touch, iPhone available worldwide, unlocked iPhone available (but provider has to pay a license to provide all services !!!)

4) One more thing:
Ultra portable MacBook (LightBook ?) with iPhone-like interface and real keyboard. SSD disk. 10" screen. Synchs with your Mac at home, connects using WiFi or Edge. Sold by Apple Store and AT&T !

5) One more thing:
MacDraw is added to iWork. iDo is added to iLife (todo management linked with iCal and Mail).


----------



## aicul (Nov 18, 2007)

chevy said:


> 3) Incresed memory iPhone and iPod touch...



There is something I just don't understand. Why do we need more memory on these items. 

My iTouch with 8Gb has my fully address book, my full calendar, 24 hours equivalent of music (10% of my iTunes) and a small movie. It still have plenty of space (3gb) to go.

Surely we would want more facilities to transfer information to some sort of "home base" rather than hoarding it into a small device.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 18, 2007)

i want my entire itunes library.  knowing that it is possible, but not available, taints any purchase of iP[od/hone].

i want a 128gb iPhone.  i'm willing to pay for it.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2007)

We want more memory for our movies.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 18, 2007)

I bet they will increase the Memory since they have to increase it for the new light mac laptop, and the Pod touch has 16 GB already.


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2007)

"2) iTunes selling movies worldwide, signed agreement with X, Y, Z, AppleTV reworked, new screens, AppleTV interactive games with Bluetooth game pad"

...? AppleTV reworked, new screens. AppleTV uses your TV set as the screen. Do you imply they'd create their own TV? Could be interesting, but I don't think they're into that much. One could probably use an Apple Cinema Display somehow for AppleTV, but I'm not sure it'd make much sense. It's cheaper to use a "simple" TV. (I've put simple in quotes because a TV does more than a computer display.)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2007)

AppleTV needs to go High Def out along with High Def in the iTunes Music/TV/Movies stores. This is what is stopping a lot of people from getting it.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2007)

fryke said:


> "2) iTunes selling movies worldwide, signed agreement with X, Y, Z, AppleTV reworked, new screens, AppleTV interactive games with Bluetooth game pad"
> 
> ...? AppleTV reworked, new screens. AppleTV uses your TV set as the screen. Do you imply they'd create their own TV? Could be interesting, but I don't think they're into that much. One could probably use an Apple Cinema Display somehow for AppleTV, but I'm not sure it'd make much sense. It's cheaper to use a "simple" TV. (I've put simple in quotes because a TV does more than a computer display.)



Yes, but... what about the image of a High-Res Apple screen ? Think about the million of Apple fans who bought an iPhone. I am quite convinced that at least 50% of these would buy an Apple TV screen the day it comes on the market.

But I agree, any FullHD screen would do the job.


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> AppleTV needs to go High Def out along with High Def in the iTunes Music/TV/Movies stores. This is what is stopping a lot of people from getting it.


This and iTunes only selling video at _all_ in UK and US IIRC. But wait: AppleTV *IS* high def already. 720p only, but that certainly is enough for a while, mainly because *if* iTMS goes HD for video content, they probably _won't_ go 1080i or 1080p in the first move.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2007)

One more thing (wishful thinking) : VMware certified Xserves... (mmmh, VirtualCenter with Xserves...)


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 18, 2007)

the only problem is HD would be lke 10 gigs a movie or more.


----------



## Qion (Nov 18, 2007)

The new sub-notebook will not be tied to AT&T, that would be suicide. I wouldn't buy one if I had to pay a monthly fee for it, even though I really, _really_ want one. The iTunes Store shouldn't support 1080p/i now anyway; it's just too many pixels, and it's really cumbersome for a large part of today's computer users. 720p is the way to go for now. 

I don't think they'll make a TV, although it would be interesting, and I would possibly get one for the sake of how much I trust the brand. The AppleTV is rather good right now anyway, and I don't think the inclusion of games or a gamepad would turn anyone on too much. 

Phenomenal market share stats and a killer sub-notebook would do it for me.

(And btw, it's not friggin called the "iTouch", and I don't understand why so many people call it that.)


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 18, 2007)

fryke said:


> "2) iTunes selling movies worldwide, signed agreement with X, Y, Z, AppleTV reworked, new screens, AppleTV interactive games with Bluetooth game pad"
> 
> ...? AppleTV reworked, new screens. AppleTV uses your TV set as the screen. Do you imply they'd create their own TV? Could be interesting, but I don't think they're into that much. One could probably use an Apple Cinema Display somehow for AppleTV, but I'm not sure it'd make much sense. It's cheaper to use a "simple" TV. (I've put simple in quotes because a TV does more than a computer display.)



I probably would buy the HD TV from apple right away if they made one,because hopefully they would allow you connect to it from your mac and maybe the next line of the AppleTV would actually be a TV and the Apple TV would be built in and have a 3.5 in hard drive, now that would be sweet.


----------



## chevy (Nov 19, 2007)

And I forgot... Steve will annouce the Beatles on iTMS ! This will at least take 10 minutes...


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 20, 2007)

Cheaper Cinema Displays!!! And a new MacBook, with a 11"-12" screen and lighter.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 20, 2007)

Qion said:


> (And btw, it's not friggin called the "iTouch", and I don't understand why so many people call it that.)



Thank you!  the other one that winds me up is MacIntel or Mactel.  

it's a mac.  possibly an intel mac.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2007)

chevy said:


> And I forgot... Steve will annouce the Beatles on iTMS ! This will at least take 10 minutes...



I wish that I had received a nickel every time a Mac user says this. Plus will Apple Record tell Apple Inc. they have to get rid of the Sosumi sound?


----------



## fryke (Nov 20, 2007)

The Beatles on iTMS have been rumoured for basically every event in the past two to three years.


----------



## chevy (Nov 20, 2007)

The Beatles have been announced at least as many times as the iPhone....


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 20, 2007)

Qion said:


> (And btw, it's not friggin called the "iTouch", and I don't understand why so many people call it that.)



Yah, it does become annoying, I don't even know where they get it from, but almost everybody I know calls it that.



Lt Major Burns said:


> Thank you!  the other one that winds me up is MacIntel or Mactel.
> 
> it's a mac.  possibly an intel mac.



I've never heard anybody call anything that....
That brings up a thought, do you think Apple will ever buy out Intel or vise versa?


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2007)

Qion said:


> (And btw, it's not friggin called the "iTouch", and I don't understand why so many people call it that.)



MacBook nano ?

iPod tablet ?

iPhone tablet ?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Nov 21, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> Thank you!  the other one that winds me up is MacIntel or Mactel.
> 
> it's a mac.  possibly an intel mac.



The worst is people who think Mac is an acronym and say things like "I love my new MAC". 

really? do you? I hope you're talking about your MAC address because otherwise you're just annoying me. 

The other one is people who hyphenate Apple product names (ie. i-pod, i-mac)


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank The Cheese said:


> The other one is people who hyphenate Apple product names (ie. i-pod, i-mac)



EVERYONE I know writes "i-pod", even the ones who own one.
Weird, huh?


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 21, 2007)

So Apple unlocks the iPhone because everyone uses
a service besides AT&T. This sounds like a wish list announcement.
Here is what might happen:  
1) Steve Jobs will discuss Apple apps that are already being developed
for the iPhone/iPod Touch. To be included in the next software update for those devices. 
2) He'll talk about the iPhone sales in France and the UK as being
the first step toward getting an iPhone in everyone's hands. He will tell us
the countries that will be lined up for agreements, what carrier will be used, and invite a CEO to talk about the impact the iPhone has had on his company, etc. It will be boring so bring a pillow.
3) The Mac team at Microsoft will demo of Office 2008. Tout its partnership with Apple and so on.
4)The Apple TV is essentially a iPod hooked to a TV. Maybe they'll have an agreement with the networks to stream content from the cable/satellite box to apple tv.  Maybe it will turn into webtv.


----------



## chevy (Nov 28, 2007)

Will we get any hints about Leopard successor ?

Probably not as Steve will focus on selling Leopard, but who knows... he may "leak" a new feature, just to further differentiate from the crowd.


----------



## celeborn (Dec 2, 2007)

Leopard has only just been released. There definitely won't be any talk of the next version of OS X before WWDC next Summer, if even then.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 3, 2007)

WWDC will be software hints for future updates. MacWorld will be updates of consumer software (iTunes, iLife& iWork applications) and a rare occasion of a hardware revisions (on one product). However Apple has repeatedly gotten away from MacWorld and hardware revisions. 

So I expect iTunes Music Store announcement, new revision of professional applications and hopefully an AppleTV upgrade. The only way a Mac Pro who be announced would be if there was a whole redesign. This goes for ANY new hardware redesign.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 3, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> WWDC will be software hints for future updates. MacWorld will be updates of consumer software (iTunes, iLife& iWork applications) and a rare occasion of a hardware revisions (on one product). However Apple has repeatedly gotten away from MacWorld and hardware revisions.
> 
> So I expect iTunes Music Store announcement, new revision of professional applications and hopefully an AppleTV upgrade. The only way a Mac Pro who be announced would be if there was a whole redesign. This goes for ANY new hardware redesign.



Agree with you 100%!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to add that the Apple Display is very long in the tooth. I feel it is time for a revision of the cinema displays.


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2007)

Then again, the Cinema Display line still fits the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro machines perfectly, is very well designed and actually does _not_ need any kind of refreshing, does it? They could drop the price of the 20" model by half (won't happen) or make the 23" at the price of the 20" (probably won't happen either).

I'm looking forward to anything iPhone/iPod touch related plus that subnotebook or whatever it's going to be. If it has a 13" display as rumored, it's not exactly "sub" in my view, whatever light or thin it is. I'll still have to get one, though.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2007)

fryke said:


> Then again, the Cinema Display line still fits the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro machines perfectly, is very well designed and actually does _not_ need any kind of refreshing, does it?



I would like to see better screen resolutions and at least one with the LED backlight technology included.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 5, 2007)

fryke said:


> Then again, the Cinema Display line still fits the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro machines perfectly, is very well designed and actually does _not_ need any kind of refreshing, does it?



You're right, it still fits with the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro line, but they're waaaay to expensive!!!
They should sell them for approx. $300 for 20", $400 for 22" and 600 for the 30"... compared to $199 for a proper HP monitor, $300 is still a lot, but 600 for the cheapest one is, well, over the top!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 5, 2007)

it's not going to happen, but i could really use the Mac Pro line to be updated, the prices on there havent changed since august 2006.  

if i'm going to drop £1500 on a machine, i want more than 1gb of ram, and a geforce 7300 is just rubbish.  integrated graphics are better than [ ]300 geforces...  the next step up is £100 more for a radeon x1900!  the x3900'll be out soon!

basically, they're completely out of date, and/or far too expensive for what they are now


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, what's with the 1 GB standard: Even the MacBook Pro comes with 2 GB default config.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't buy the ultra-portable touch screen MacBook rumors. I doesn't make sense -- IMO the iPhone over the next few years will morph into an ultra portable mac. 

I think OS X 10.6 will run on the iPhone (ie. not a stripped down version like the iPhone's OS X is now)


----------



## Timotheos (Dec 8, 2007)

I can see some sort of display re-design. Integrated iSight option? also bringing in some of the black and glass style from the iMac. Would also like to see the environmentally friendly option/standard they released for the macbook pro awhile. Why are the displays so expensive anyway? Easily the nicest displays around, but theres no way I could spend that much money just because it looks good.


----------



## toddersk (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think anyone's mentioned these yet but it appears they're due for an upgrade... this article's a couple of months old now but seems to indicate they'll get a speed bump with the new Penryn chips. Seems to make sense given that they haven't been updated since June. Maybe they won't be available immediately, but I think they'd be close enough to an update to make it worth announcing.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/09/19/next_gen_macbook_pro_penryn_chips_revealed.html


----------



## Harvey (Dec 14, 2007)

Will announcements at the Jan MacWorld affect (lower) the prices of the current MacBooks? I was thinking of buying a MacBook for Christmas but wondering if I should hold out till Jan...


----------



## fryke (Dec 15, 2007)

First of all: We simply don't _know_ whether the MacBooks will see an addition or replacement. Maybe it'll just affect the MacBook Pro line. Then again, MWSF is mid-January, and things they announce could take another month 'til release and yet another one 'til wide-availability kicks in. (No 24" iMacs available this Christmas season in Switzerland, basically. Not good for Apple's sales!)


----------



## chevy (Dec 15, 2007)

fryke said:


> [...] No 24" iMacs available this Christmas season in Switzerland, basically. Not good for Apple's sales!)


What do you mean by that ? Shortage ?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2007)

Well with Bluray Mac drives at starting to pop up then I hopefully expect Leopard to get a BluRay and/or HDVD capability soon.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2007)

"The Second Coming of Apple TV" article brings up some very interesting points. I really could see movie rentals in iTunes tied to AppleTV.


----------

